# Projecto SPACCO (Tempoemcorroios.com)



## Lightning (27 Nov 2009 às 14:26)

Olá a todos.

A minha ausência no fórum tem sido prolongada, pois tenho estado a trabalhar neste projecto que venho hoje aqui divulgar, finalmente concluído.

Espero que seja um projecto inovador e que sirva de bom exemplo a todos. 

Ora muito bem...  O projecto SPACCO (Sistema de Prevenção e Aviso de Cheias em Corroios) é um projecto totalmente local e sem qualquer parceria com entidades oficiais na área da Meteorologia.

Foi totalmente desenvolvido por mim e em certas alturas custou um pouco, pois agarrei-me com unhas e dentes e dediquei-me por completo para que ficasse tudo o melhor possível. 

Todos os custos deste projecto ficaram a meu cargo. Estou bastante contente com estes primeiros resultados finais, agora resta esperar um mês para fazer uma avaliação primária do sucesso disto.

Sempre morei na freguesia de Corroios, e conheço bem as várias zonas daqui e as que costumam dar mais problemas e isso tudo. Mas mesmo é necessário um estudo bem a fundo para eliminar prováveis erros que eu possa dar nas minhas previsões.

Todo o cuidado é pouco no lançamento dos alertas, pois porque "lá por o GFS estar a prever 50 mm numa hora não quer dizer que esses 50 mm caiam por completo". São modelos, e os modelos apresentam apenas previsões, pois como já foi aqui dito NÃO apresentam a realidade.

O que quero dizer com isto é que ao lançar os alertas tenho todo o cuidado em primeiro consultar e estudar vários modelos e imagens de satélite para fazer imaginar eventuais situações que possam ocorrer. E nada de alarmismos, não vou lançar um alerta laranja ou vermelho só porque "o céu está escuro". Enfim, vocês perceberam. 


Passando a explicar o projecto em si: 

*O projecto*
O projecto em si consiste num sistema de alerta de cheias urbanas que avise a população quando este risco estiver presente.

São analisados detalhadamente os vários acontecimentos meteorológicos que estejam previstos a curto prazo (tais como depressões, superfícies frontais, situações convectivas, etc.).

Estas análises são feitas com base em vários modelos, cartas, diagramas e observações de satélite. É então avaliado o risco de inundação para as diferentes zonas da freguesia, considerando aspectos significativos que influenciam a ocorrência deste fenómeno, entre eles a altimetria e os tipos de solo. O resultado final dessa avaliação é apresentado num mapa da freguesia, dividido por localidades, sendo preenchida cada localidade pela cor do alerta correspondente.

Pode ser consultada uma tabela com os alertas, que estão classificados por cor, número e nome (onde são incluídas as respectivas descrições do alerta, referindo os potenciais danos que possam ocorrer).

É ainda possível observar as respectivas medidas preventivas que ajudem a minimizar os danos referidos na primeira tabela.



*Porquê este projecto*
É cada vez mais premente a necessidade de manter as populações informadas no dia-a-dia para que se evitem situações problemáticas relacionadas com eventos meteorológicos severos ou extremos.

Por vezes assistimos a um número preocupante de elevados prejuízos materiais, de estragos causados por situações que, se identificadas precocemente, poderiam ser minimizadas e algumas delas até evitadas por completo. Surgiu assim  a necessidade de criar este sistema, para que sejam tomadas atempadamente as devidas precauções, reduzindo significativamente a percentagem deste número de casos.

Resumidamente, este projecto veio preencher essa necessidade.



*Como foi elaborado*
Primeiro, foi feito um mapa altimétrico completo da freguesia, actualizado e dividido por localidades, em que cada localidade, rua, zona, está obviamente identificada com a respectiva altitude. Depois procedeu-se ao estudo das zonas que possivelmente se poderiam tornar complicadas em caso de inundação (isto considerando já as zonas que actualmente inundam e são problemáticas). 

De seguida, foi efectuada uma tabela onde foram divididos os alertas, classificados por número e cor, que identifica o potencial nível de perigo do respectivo alerta. Ainda por baixo desta, estão descritos os danos que eventualmente poderão ocorrer.

É ainda visível em modo de texto as medidas preventivas a tomar para cada alerta específico.

Em situações mais complicadas poderá mesmo ser feita uma nova avaliação no mapa, actualizando os alertas e as zonas de provável inundação.



*Objectivos*
- Minimizar eventuais danos causados por inundações urbanas;
- Contribuir para uma melhor gestão do tempo de reacção antes deste fenómeno acontecer (protejer bens pessoais, tomar as devidas precauções, etc.);
- Reforçar a monitorização de fenómenos urbanos localizados, mantendo a população alertada;


Este projecto pode ser consultado em http://tempoemcorroios.com/projecto-spacco

Agradecia a vossa ajuda na divulgação do mesmo, especialmente ao Mr Phillip, utilizador deste fórum, da zona de Corroios, e de outros users desta zona e ainda visitantes que estejam neste momento a ver este tópico.

Qualquer dúvida, crítica ou sugestão não hesitem em colocar aqui. 

Cumprimentos
Lightning


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Nov 2009 às 23:14)

Muitos parabéns Lightning, o projecto está 5* força com isso para a frente, vai ajudar muito na prevenção de problemas e estragos indesejáveis causados pelas cheias !


----------



## Vince (27 Nov 2009 às 23:18)

Parabéns pelo trabalho. Mas parece-me que depois o mais complicado e trabalhoso são as previsões, alertas, vigilância  Vamos ver como corre.


----------



## MSantos (27 Nov 2009 às 23:40)

Iniciativa muito boa *Lightning*, o projecto tem sem duvida uma grande utilidade. Parabens

Se este projecto correr bem depois podes tentar alarga-lo a outras áreas
Podes tentar também promover o teu projecto junto da junta de freguesia local

Boa sorte e Continuação de bom trabalho


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Nov 2009 às 01:32)

Que dizer...? 

É prático, limpo, sem "ruído" (componentes gráficos desnecessários que desviam a atenção do que é importante) e com aspecto profissional.

Acho que tem o suficiente e bem mais do que isso para ser bem sucedido!
Da minha parte fica o desejo sincero que assim seja! Parabéns...


----------



## Lightning (28 Nov 2009 às 14:17)

Vince disse:


> Parabéns pelo trabalho. Mas parece-me que depois o mais complicado e trabalhoso são as previsões, alertas, vigilância  Vamos ver como corre.



Obrigado. Sim, tens razão, o mais complicado vai ser lançar os alertas, pois pelo menos no que toca ao estudo do mapa, já o estudei tanta vez que já estou habituado a fazê-lo.

Agora tenho uma parceria com a Junta de Freguesia de Corroios, ajudaram-me na divulgação do meu projecto, e o Presidente já consulta o meu site para se manter informado acerca das zonas que poderão dar mais problemas em certas situações.

Tenho também falado dos projectos dos outros membros, tendo mencionado a estação do Mr Phillip e as do Cais do Sodré e da Moita. 

Falei por alto nesse assunto, referindo que a comunidade meteorológica está a crescer cada vez mais. 

Vou fazer todos os possíveis para que este projecto seja um sucesso.


----------



## AnDré (28 Nov 2009 às 18:14)

Lightning disse:


> Agora tenho uma parceria com a Junta de Freguesia de Corroios, ajudaram-me na divulgação do meu projecto, e o Presidente já consulta o meu site para se manter informado acerca das zonas que poderão dar mais problemas em certas situações.



Num projecto deste tipo, tão especifico, uma parceria com a Junta era mesmo a cereja no topo do bolo. Só assim o projecto poderia ser valorizado, e aproveitado.
No entanto isso requer também uma responsabilidade maior. O que leva a uma seriedade maior por parte das previsões e do lançamento de alertas indicados. O que nem sempre é fácil e previsível.


----------



## iceworld (28 Nov 2009 às 19:05)

Parabéns. Esta muito bom. 
Resta agora afinar arestas e dar tempo ao tempo.
O acerto ou não das previsões em alturas mais criticas vai ser fundamental para a credibilização deste projecto.
Boa sorte!


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Dez 2009 às 16:45)

Parabéns pela iniciativa!!
Agora, como já foi dito, é manter o link actualizado com rigor e credibilidade, que o feedback positivo virá com o tempo!
Força!


----------



## Lightning (10 Dez 2009 às 17:20)

Foram recentemente melhorados alguns aspectos deste projecto.

Após uma agradável conversa com o Sr. Jorge Marques, do Departamento de Meteorologia e Clima, Divisão de Observação Meteorológica e Clima do IM, que se encontrou comigo aqui em Corroios e me esclareceu alguns erros que se encontravam no projecto, nomeadamente ter feito confusão de "Inundações" com "Cheias", que são duas coisas diferentes, decidi reformular todo o vocabulário, corrigindo assim os tais erros.

Agora o projecto chama-se SPAICO e não SPACCO ("Inundações" em vez de "Cheias").

Fica agora "Projecto de Prevenção e Alerta de Inundações em Corroios".

Foi também acrescentado mais um critério que visa melhorar as previsões: agora é também considerada a altura das marés, que influencia de forma importante o escoamento das águas aqui nesta zona. Se a maré estiver alta, o escoamento da água poderá ser mais complicado, aumentando assim o risco de inundações nas zonas ribeirinhas e mais perto do rio (neste caso Sapal de Corroios).

Assim, acrescentei uma tabela de marés também nas previsões do site, pois nesta zona são também em grande número os pescadores nesta zona. 

Apesar da tabela ser completamente aparte do projecto SPACCO, agora cada vez que são feitas previsões do risco de inundação consulto sempre a tabela e considero todas as situações possíveis.

Mostrei ainda a estação e todo o equipamento aqui em casa ao Sr. Jorge Marques, após uma breve visita. Um muito obrigado pelas dicas que me deu e ainda pela agradável conversa que proporcionou.


----------

